# Exploratory Laparotomy



## Mmawad (May 16, 2019)

Greetings, 

I need some assistance with coding a surgery that involved an laparoscopy that was converted into an exploratory laparotomy, there was also endometriosis resection, lysis of adhesions, and drainage of left ovarian cyst.  
I have it coded as the following:

CPT Codes:

49000 Exploratory Laparotomy 
58662 Endometriosis resection (would this code also include Lysis of Adhesions?) Modifer 59 added.
49322 Drainage of Ovarian Cyst Modifier 59 added.

It is also important to note that there was some cervical stenosis but that would also be included in the CPT code 58662, if not I am not mistaken.

Thanks in advance, 

Mark A. (COBGC Aug 2019 expected completion)


----------



## Mmawad (May 20, 2019)

Greetings, 

I am following up on this. Is there anyone who can assist me with this? I am just making sure it is coded correctly. 
Thanks!


----------

